# simplicity 4211 stalling, slowing down



## rickg (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, I'm new to the forum. I just bought a used 4211 Simplicity and after the first cut, I notice it is stating to slow down and stall going uphill, and then even on level ground. I shut it down.
I know this has the Hydrostatic tranny, and an Industrial B&S 11 hp. engine......any ideas? tired engine, or tired tranny. I just read the water in the gas post from last summer,.....that seemed to be his problem. 
I'm impressed with the way this is built, so I would choose to fix this if possible.
Does anyone have a similar experience?

Thanks


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

First try cleaning the carb. search carburetor cleaning on the forum. You will have to take it apart and clean the jets.


----------

